# Ungewollte Einblicke...



## pema (24. Juni 2017)

....in das Leben der Mauerbienen.
Hallo zusammen,
unser Insektenhotel wurde in diesem Frühling sehr gut von Mauerbienen https://www.wildbienenschutz.de/wildbienen/nest-der-mauerbiene.html besucht. Man hätte bei dem Verkehr fast glauben können, wir hätten einen Bienenstock im Garten (mit dem Gedanken spiele ich allerdings wirklich schon einige Zeit). Wir hatten extra einen kleinen Haufen Lehm vor das Hotel gekippt, mit dem die Bienen auch gerne ihre Brutkammern bauten. Zu guter Letzt waren fast alle 'Zimmer' besetzt und es kehrte Ruhe ein.
Bis ich heute große Lücken in der Hotelanlage entdeckte. Viele Bambusstängel wurden offensichtlich von hinten aus dem Rahmen gezogen und auf 'Bewohner' hin untersucht. Ich gehe mal von Mäusen aus...den Zahnspuren nach zu urteilen.
Und erst jetzt konnte ich sehen, was für eine Arbeit die kleinen Kerle(und damit meine ich die Bienen)  da die ganze Zeit über geleistet hatten. Teilweise über 10 Brutkammern hintereinander, alle gefüllt mit gelbem Blütenpollen und abgetrennt mit dem vorhandenen Lehm...beeindruckend.
     

Petra

P.s. Falls jemand eine gute Idee hat, wie man die Mäuseattacken verhindern kann....gerne.


----------



## Christine (24. Juni 2017)

Huhu Petra,
die Untermieter haben wir auch. Unsere Insektenhotels haben aber Rückwände und stehem auch mit dem Rücken zur Wand. Wir haben eher das Problem, dass mal so ein fieses Tier mit 2cm Legestachel versucht, in die belegten Röhren ihr eigenes Ei einzubringen. Das haben wir ihr aber untersagt.


----------

